# Solution to a Problem You Didn't Know You Had



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Pure genius. This guy started a company to take care of dogs in case the owners get raptured.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Haha his staff members have each commited blasphemy.. "they ain't going nowhere."


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gah!!! I shoulda come up with this idea...seriously genius :crazy:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Pay in advance and your covered. heehee Gee would love to steal his idea!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL that's awesome!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

GAWDZ! hahahhaha...that is AWESOME! I may have to see about starting a PNW branch!!LOL


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Somebody had this posted on Facebook and it made me LOL when i read this... people are paying a good amount for a 10 year contract too!!! :lol:


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

I read this a couple of days ago, it made me lmao!!!! Thanks for reminding me haha


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh, how much does that cost?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Oh my gosh, how much does that cost?


$135. And he has 258 clients (more by now), so he's grossed $34,830+. Not bad, not bad at all. So, who's going to take care of the cats?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

SpooOwner said:


> $135. And he has 258 clients (more by now), so he's grossed $34,830+. Not bad, not bad at all. So, who's going to take care of the cats?


Oh no, the poor cats, how sad. I wonder if there is a refund policy?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I think it said no refunds.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Oh no, the poor cats, how sad. I wonder if there is a refund policy?


If all the people vanished from the earth, the cats would be fine.

We are just puny servants for our furry overlords.


----------

